# طريقة تصنيع الصودا آش (كربونات الصوديوم)؟



## azizi_1 (22 يونيو 2009)

أخوتي،
هل يعرف أحدكم طريقة تصنيع الصودا آش صناعيا؟ أرجو تزويدي بالمعلومات الكافيه عن طريقة التصنيع هذه ولكم مني جزيل الشكر.


----------



## azizi_1 (24 يونيو 2009)

وين الشباب؟
أرجو مرة ثانية وللضرورة الشديدة من عنده معلومات عن تصنيع كربونات الصوديوم أن يزودنا بها وله الأجر والثواب من الله


----------



## azizi_1 (6 يوليو 2009)

ما زلت بانتظار الردود


----------



## مهندس المحبة (6 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم أخي العزيز وأرجو أن تفيدك هذه المواضيع ومنور معانا الملتقى وننتظر جديدك من المواضيع ووفقكم الله لكل خير ......
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t113338.html


----------



## azizi_1 (7 يوليو 2009)

مشكور أخي وبارك الله بك


----------



## alchah (11 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ارجو من الاعضاء معرفه طريقه عمل الصود


----------



## السيد معاز (21 يوليو 2010)

*الصودا اش*

مشكووووور


----------



## jaouad418 (23 يوليو 2010)

وفقكم الله لكل خير


----------



## lion0070 (28 يوليو 2010)

شكرررررررررررررا يا برنس:75:


----------



## amr2010 (29 يوليو 2010)

مشكورين جدا


----------



## كارم فرغل (30 يوليو 2010)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------

